# Possessive adjective + plural nouns in Finnish



## kakamme

Hello 
I'm confused about how to decline plural nouns after possessive adjective.

Pelaan jalkapalloa ystavani kanssa = I'm playing football with my friend

ystava = friend
ystava + ni = my friend

But how should you decline a plural noun when it's preceded by a possessive adjective?
For example how would you say ''I'm playing football with my friendS'' in Finnish?
''ystavaTni'' is wrong, very wrong, isn't it?


Suomen kieli on vaikea, tarvitsen apuanne. My native language (Italian) is completely different  from Finnish so I find it quite difficult to learn Finnish.
Kiitoksia paljon ^_^


----------



## Hakro

Finnish really is a difficult language, even for native Finns. We'll try to help you, Kakamme.

The  possessive ending (sing. 1st p.) is generally -ni, like my house = (minun)  taloni or my friend = (minun) ystäväni. If the noun in for example in  genitive, accusative or even in illative form that ends by "n", there wont be  double "nn".

Talo*n* puutarha = (the) garden of a house
Talo*ni* puutarha = (the) garden of *my* house
Tulin taloo*n* = I came to a house
Tulin taloo*ni* = I came to *my* house

In your example _ystäväni_ is in fact in accusative form although you can't see it because it looks the same as nominative.

pelaan ystävä*n* kanssa = I'm playing with a friend
pelaan ystävä*ni* kanssa = I'm playing with *my* friend

Now the plural:
ystävä in plural genitive or accusative form is _ystävien
_
pelaan ystävie*n* kanssa = I'm playing with friend*s*
pelaan ystävie*ni* kanssa = I'm playing with *my* friend*s*

Hope this helps at least a little.


----------



## kakamme

Yes, it does help, your explanation is clear.
So when a plural noun is preceded by a possessive adjective all I have to do is add the possessive ending, right?

I go to a house = menen taloon
I go my home = menen talooni
I'm at a house = olen talossa
I'm at my home = olen talossani
I like a car = pidan autosta 
I like my car = pidan autostani
I like my friend's car because it is fast = pidan ystavani autostansa koska se on nopea ( ??? )


----------



## Hakro

All correct except this:
I like my friend's car because it is fast = pidän ystäväni autosta koska se on nopea.
but:
I like his car because it is fast = pidän hänen autostansa koska se on nopea


----------



## kakamme

Hakro said:


> All correct except this:
> I like my friend's car because it is fast = pidän ystäväni autosta koska se on nopea.
> but:
> I like his car because it is fast = pidän hänen autostansa koska se on nopea



Okay, now that's clear.


----------

